# Climber position in north Alabama



## Allstar (Jan 12, 2013)

All Star Tree Services is looking to hire full time climber to join our team.

Requirments:
-Compitant climbing skills
-Team player with good attitude
-Must be willing to work ground and climb



Check us out at Allstartreeservices.com 

E mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome to AS. Hope u find the site fun and full of info. 
I seldome see another member close to my neck of the woods. I checked your site out and it is nice. I hope n Alabama is good to you.
Jason
P.S I just tinker with 2- strokes so I won't be hacking on any trees for you to have to fix.
jnl


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 29, 2013)

MariaMorgan said:


> I have a thing for climbing and the related jobs. I am going to PM you my details, I think I fit to this job description perfectly. :msp_thumbup:



Why don't I believe you? or even believe you're a woman?


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 30, 2013)

There it is, day later, add the spam link.....


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2013)

Toddppm said:


> There it is, day later, add the spam link.....


and now she is history.


----------



## Brutis (Feb 20, 2013)

*I sent*

An email to you all star.


----------

